# What are the odds of an R8 at this point?



## EverydayPhotographer (Nov 3, 2022)

It seemed like as soon as a rumor cracked about an R replacement/suspected R8, the R6mkII surfaced and stole the show. The R6mkII really seems to firm up that camera's place in the R series lineup. Now that it has been released, I am curious to know what the expectations are on the R replacement/R8 rumor. Anyone want to make any bets or prognosticate? I for one am very curious, as the R with some improvements occupies a space I would be interested in moving into, with the blend of MP and features. And I tipped my hand a little bit here, but would sum it up this way: The R6mkII really does a good job of differentiating itself from the other models in the lineup. An upgraded R makes a lot of sense right now, but I think the specs from the rumor might be a bit ambitious. However, I wouldn't mind IBIS at that price point if I could get it.


----------



## IcyBergs (Nov 4, 2022)

This is something I've been wondering about myself. I'd like to see a stills/portrait/landscape focused body with a couple modest improvements the R. A sensor that isn't 6 years old and ergonomics that match the R5. I think there would be a decent market for such a body. The R8 rumor seemed odd to me, it would imply that it slots below the R6, and usually if Canon draws a line which they have with the number "7" with cameras at or below that number being crop sensor it makes less sense. Maybe more appropriate would be a name like R6s similar to the 5Ds/5Dr. 

Once upon a time the "5" was your entry level FF - high res, slow, and crippled AF. It eventually evolved into a video hybrid and then finally the "all arounder". So maybe these R cameras have some evolution to experience in the coming years as well. 

As I said I'm hoping for it so my prognostication is probably skewed with a healthy amount of hopeful bias, but I'm telling you the Canon R6s will be coming soon!!!


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 4, 2022)

IcyBergs said:


> This is something I've been wondering about myself. I'd like to see a stills/portrait/landscape focused body with a couple modest improvements the R. [...]


That really sounds like the R5


IcyBergs said:


> [...] A sensor that isn't 6 years old and ergonomics that match the R5. I think there would be a decent market for such a body. [...]


So an R5 sensor in an R5 body, got it.


----------



## IcyBergs (Nov 4, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> That really sounds like the R5
> 
> So an R5 sensor in an R5 body, got it.


Maybe to you it does. 

Firstly, ergonomics and body are two different things. The rear button layout of the R5 and R6 is nearly identical, however they are different bodies. That's what I'm referring to by ergonomics more of the button placement on the rear of the camera the wheel and the joysitck that familar features of the Canon prosumer bodies.

Secondly, there is precedent for such a camera slotted below the R5....what the 6D/6D2 was to the 5D3/4 in the DSLR line-up. Plenty of opportunity to differentiate and price the camera under $3k. Can do without the cfexpress, advanced video features, high frame rate etc.


----------



## Kit. (Nov 4, 2022)

IcyBergs said:


> Secondly, there is precedent for such a camera slotted below the R5....what the 6D/6D2 was to the 5D3/4 in the DSLR line-up.


Not exactly. Looks more like 5DS/5DS R.

6D series had inferior ergonomics to 5D: no joystick.


----------



## EverydayPhotographer (Nov 6, 2022)

I think we've gotten used to a pretty slim and trim product lineup, at least where full-frame cameras are concerned. It used to pretty much just be the 1D, 5D, and 6D. Now we have no less than five bodies - the R3, R5, R6, R, and RP - covering a much broader spectrum of feature sets and shooting styles. And the top end of the product lineup is still not fully fleshed out, with the rumored R1 and a high megapixel body still in the works. Some might call that a scattershot approach, but I don't think it's accidental. I can go to Sony's website and select from no less than 12 different full frame body options. Similarly, Nikon rosters six different full frame camera options in its Z line. In both cases, this includes models that have been superseded by newer versions and are still for sale. But I think y'all get the point. I think that the market has evolved quite significantly, and Canon and other companies seem to be doing a good job of evolving with it.

Canon's lineup seems really firm and clearly delineated, even if their numbering scheme doesn't. And while we know that the R1 and a high mpx body are coming at some point, there is little doubt that the R and RP are long enough in the tooth that they could stand replacement. The R name probably needs to go. If not for any other reason than because everything is an R now. You can still make a case for the RP name, based on Canon's historic use of the "Populaire" name and trim level for its entry level cameras. The EOS RP isn't even Canon's first RP. That honor belongs to the Canonflex RP of the late 1950's. I'd like to see that trend continue with an eventual RPmkII. Based on that, the R8 name for the next step up and the R's replacement makes more sense. That is of course my own $0.02, cash value may vary.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Nov 9, 2022)

I would say that the odds R0


----------

